# rockler dove tail jig



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

ok, next question on dovetail jigs via rockler

i have the jig set up and ready to go and on the instructions i notice that it calls out for lumber from 3/8" all the way to 3/4" thick. so your telling me that i can only use minimum of 3/8" thick? what if i wanna use something smaller than 3/8" or bigger than 3/4". is there anything that can be done? 

shawn


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Those are the limits of the jig. Most of the half blind dovetails you would make would be out of 1/2" material for drawers or boxes. 3/4" would be used for furniture, but it is more common to see through dovetails when the joint is designed to be seen.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Lapped or half blind dovetails were used to hide the end grain on one side of the joint,the front of a drawer, some of that type of jig have optional templates for 1/4" wood. As stated earlier most jigs have limits. One alternative is to learn to cut them by hand.

Regards
Jerry


----------

